
NESPi – Mini NES Classic Raspberry Pi Games Console - doppp
http://www.daftmike.com/2016/07/NESPi.html
======
ragix
Man, hobby electronics has come along way. Love em' or hate em' 3d printing is
really adding that polish which takes things from a hack to professional
looking prototype much more viable. What a time to be alive! :)

------
fredleblanc
Watch the video, it's great. This is truly art to me: the intersection of
technology and cleverness in a fun, clean little package.

I don't have the know how to do all of this, but I wish I could get my hands
on one of these already made.

------
rickdale
The fact that this was built that with the mindset of keeping the nostalgia is
amazing. The click seemed RIGHT on and the mini carts are thoughtful.

------
maerF0x0
This is what nintendo should be releasing in November.

------
ewams
What 3D printer is he using? Couldn't find it. What experience has others have
doing 3D printing like this?

~~~
ThatPlayer
I've printed a Raspberry Pi NES Case with my 3D printer. Most FDM printers
will print in similar quality, and I'm not sure if he has done any post-
processing on the finished prints.

Looking at the author's Thingiverse page, he says he has a CTC Bizer which
looks like a MakerBot Replicator Dual clone.

------
ldom22
why build it now when you can wait 77 days to buy it? haha

source: [https://ldom22.github.io/NES-classic-
reminder/](https://ldom22.github.io/NES-classic-reminder/)

~~~
justinlardinois
Don't get me wrong, the thing Nintendo's putting out is a good deal for what
it is.

But it doesn't look like it's going to be a better product than a lot of these
hobby projects. It's certainly going to be running emulators, and there's no
way to add more games.

~~~
maerF0x0
> there's no way to add more games

At least out of the box. Expect myself or others to be hacking on that .

------
n00b101
This is so cool. I wonder if it could be scaled down even further, maybe by
using a different developer board (FPGA?) instead of Raspberry Pi.

------
roflchoppa
Do all new Dell screens have that picture in picture mode for HDMI? damn i
need to get new screens, thats awesome.

------
bobajeff
If only Nintendo did the NFC cartridges thing with their Mini NES. That
would've been so awesome and maybe somehow they could've had third parties
rerelease thier own games independently through that mechanism.

~~~
digi_owl
Note that all the NFC does is to tell the emulator what to load.

~~~
Wofiel
Ideal might've been to put a URL to image dumps on the NFC, spend a few
seconds downloading, store them somewhere then run them in the emulator.

~~~
digi_owl
True, but as this was a Pi2, it would either require a usb wifi dongle, or
leaving the ethernet plugged in all the time.

~~~
bobajeff
That implies it would be redownloaded every time rather than just the check
for the ROM first and download if absent.

